# Springtail culture infested with fruit flies?



## short_s (Feb 5, 2012)

I don't know what has happened to my springtail culture. I bought a charchoal culture from a sponser a few weeks ago to start my own culture. I used a 6qt sterilite container and filled it with charcoal and it has plenty of water. It hasn't been developing very fast but I was just starting to see some springs near the top this week. Today when I opened it up to add some food and water there were probably 20 flies crawling around on the charcoal and then they started flying away. Any ideas on how to take care of this problem? Or should I just trash the culture and start over?


----------



## R1ch13 (Apr 16, 2008)

Are you sure you are not seeing Fungus Gnats or the likes?

If it is infact FF's and you have ventilation holes big enough for them to get through then I'd presume they are escapes from your vivs seeking moisture...

I wouldn't give up on the culture just yet though.

Regards,
Richie


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

that happened to me a while back. i just made sure that every time i opened it (2x a day) i got all the flies out and now it's not a problem. haven't seen them in my cultures since


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Could be fungus gnats or Phorrid flies. Either way, you can clean it this way http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/fo...clean-your-mite-contaminated-springtails.html
You can keep them from returning using the .3 micron filters that Frogparty and I talk about. Here http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/food-feeding/66991-how-culture-isopods-woodlice-springtails.html and here http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/plants-supplies-classifieds/81074-3-micron-filter-discs.html


----------



## short_s (Feb 5, 2012)

Thanks for the quick replies guys. I'll try to clean the culture and try what has been recommended.


----------

